# The Best Time of Year to BUY!



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I was in Vegas the last 3 days & new Buick Encore's were going for $16,999. With 'Employee Pricing' & Bonus Cash & APR deals, this time of year has to be the Happiest when it comes to new car sales. Anyone know of a better time to buy?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Please don't buy one of those awkward potatoes on stilts.

The automotive market can do so much better than these stupid subcompact crossovers. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

...Lookin’ at new cars in Vegas Eddy? The slots must‘ve been workin’ for ya this trip LOL.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> ...Lookin’ at new cars in Vegas Eddy? The slots must‘ve been workin’ for ya this trip LOL.


No as JB said those are ugly as sin. I did though leave 1/36 of my new Buick at Sams Town Casino. The Original Tommy's was right across the street, who knew!


----------

